# Thos. Moser furniture!



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

So I am in Boston for an EMS conference and we're wandering around the Plaza Hotel and in the window I see a bunch of really nice furniture. Turns out Thos. Moser the cabinet maker has a bunch of pieces for sale in a storefront at the base of the hotel I am staying in….how cool is that!

I am going to try to go inside the store and take a closer look between sessions.

By the way Boston is a great city, my expectations (which were pretty high) have been far exceeded! The hotel is right by the Boston Common so you really get a feel for some of the the American history. So I am learning a lot about dispatching ambulances but I am also learning a lot about the history of the US…pretty cool.

The burrito shop we stopped at on Tuesday was phenomenal….I didn't really associate Boston with burritos, but they were extremely tasty!


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds like fun and that furniture sounds interesting. Have fun.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I am enjoying this, I just hope my brain doesn't explode from all this new information LOL!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

boston is high on my list…glad you are enjoying!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Boston is a great "walking town". My wife and I once walked the entire Freedom trail.

For a truly unique experience, check out Durgin-Park restaurant in Faneuil Hall. Great food, incredible atmosphere and famously grumpy waitresses. Expect to be seated at a long table with other people. Those other people could be college students, CEOs, celebrities or whatever.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

It sure seems to be a great city. Had a bit of a break about 1400 so walked around a bit got to see a little bit more of the city. The number of people walking their dogs really surprised me, it seems Bostonians are really dog people 

Matt I sure am enjoying it, saw a tall ship under sail heading out, very impressive.

Rich, I'd like to take a tour out along the waterfront but I don't think we'll have time this trip, we're in sessions right up until the plane leaves tomorrow afternoon :-(

Oh yeah… I walked by the Thos Moser display and there was nobody around so I couldn't get in to see the pieces up close. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I've only seen Thos Moser furniture online. His style was recommended to me by Greg Paolini when I tool a class from him. I'd have to say that I hope - one day - I can make something like his stuff. Its about damn near perfect according to my tastes.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

My favorite is his Edo collection


----------

